# Beretta U22 neos



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

I have been wanting to get a plinking gun and have looked at the beretta u22 neos. It has a standard 10 round mag it can be bought with a 6" barrel and it has a carbine conversion kit to convert it to carbine. It looks a little goofy but all the reviews I have seen so far are good and they at their not picky with ammo. Anyone have any experiences with them? Sorry the rimfire thread sparked my interest there was nothing said about these and I am really leaning towards this one.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

heres 1 for $180.00 http://bowtest.websitetoolbox.com/post/fsft-beretta-neos-.22-6quot-5635627?highlight=neos


----------



## kirkad (Aug 19, 2006)

They are a pretty sweet pistol. I bought my wife one and it is very accurate and reliable. And it is cheap to shoot.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys! I wanted something cheaper then 9mm my one buddy has a sig misquote two have mark II's and another has an older ruger revolver. We go through rounds when we shoot and 9 gets expensive shooting all Day, and I wanted to bring something different to the table. I'm pretty sure I will be getting one here shortly. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## ericerau (Aug 24, 2011)

If you get it post how you like it. I was looking to get a 22 for the same reason. There was a recall on them which kind of put the purchase on hold for me. I figured I would wait a few months until the issue got worked out (its now been 12+ months).

My friend's dad used compete with 22LR target style pistols and he has always used Browning Buck Mark pistols and that's what he recommended to me. They seemed to get a little expensive fast which defeats the purpose of buying something cheap to shoot cheap ammo with. 

I loved the carbine conversion kit for it, thought that was really cool.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

its the nicest 22 ive ever used ive put over 2000 rounds threw mine with never a jam or a miss fire so nice i bought 2 one with a red dot one with out


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I have one with a red dot scope. It a great gun.


----------

